# RX Descriptors exceed system mbuf max



## muzinim (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using Intel PRO/10GbE PCI-Express NIC's and have the latest ixgbe(4) driver loaded.  No matter how high I set the kern.ipc.nmbclusters value in /etc/sysctl.conf, I still get 
	
	



```
RX Descriptors exceed system mbuf max
```
 messages for all four ports.

What am I missing?


----------



## muzinim (Jan 5, 2012)

I discovered the problem.  The kern.ipc.nmbclusters needs to be set in the /boot/defaults/loader.conf file.  I had it set in /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 5, 2012)

*Never* edit defaults files.  Instead, edit the override file.

In this case, you should edit /boot/loader.conf.


----------

